# My Old Escort



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

My old Escort


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Arbs said:


> My old Escort


Looks Like an RS200 and RS2000 mk 2 in the background


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Mmm nice, a big wing, is the body an original Aveley build?


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Stunning :notworthy: B)

I'm a huge RS fan though i've never owned one  I went to the Notts R.S.O.C. Regional Day a week last sunday and there must of been around 100 Fords on show :drool:


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

It's an original RS2000. The majority of big wing cars had them fitted after build. I think people like to claim that there's has original big wings.

That said you can tell they have been on mine since the 70's some say they might be factory one's. I wish.

I've had the car restored and just put it back on the road this Summer. The pic was a tour of the Lake District for rear wheel drive Fords.


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

I know it's 'their's' not theres. dont u jus ate bad grammer n spellin m8


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Love these! A mate of mine when at Uni used to have a 1300E, it was his plaything... his dads plaything was an Audi Quattro, but in their shed they had a Mexico, RS2000, Simca Rallye and a Lotus Cortina which I used to go round and help with the restorations. The Fords were great fun, the Quattro was on my list for more years than I can remember after drooling over my mates' dad's car. LOL

Looks like yours is a cracking beast, we need more pics I think...


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

Another pic


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks a nice restoration job, of course we need more pics... it looks a cracker. Did you also have the interior done as well?


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

You cant beat an old Escort in my books! I had a MK 1 Lotus Twin Cam Escort for about ten years and boy I

had some fun in that car! More photo's mate your RS looks awesome!


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

sonyman said:


> Arbs said:
> 
> 
> > My old Escort
> ...


No disrespect to the MK1 & 2 RS2000's But I will have the RS200 anyday!!!


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

There's an RS200 for sale on Pistonheads. He's looking for Â£110,000 ........


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOved the MK1 but the MK2... no thanks!

I always liked the RS200, but I always wanted the Metro 6R4, when Rover was selling them off for shopping cars you could get one for about 16k, I was sorely tempted even tho it was detuned... h34r:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Forgot to say... detuned was 320bhp...


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks good - bet it's a hoot to drive.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Those metros were utter ooh: mate


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL PG, course they were... designed to be lightweight and rebuilt every week for racing at the weekend... IIRC the engine was a rover v8 with 2 cylinders lopped off and 4 wheel drive fitted. ***** or not... I still thought it was cool... but that was 1986... tho id still like to tinker with one today, but I fear a road version of the scooby would blitz it on the road and maybe also on the fire roads etc.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I do remember the boyfriend of a woman I was "seeing", don't ask, bought one and I foolishly volunteered to help him replace the clutch. Bloody nightmare. It was as if it was built by chimps with lump hammers! Every bolt was either seized or rounded off.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> LOL PG, course they were... designed to be lightweight and rebuilt every week for racing at the weekend... IIRC the engine was a rover v8 with 2 cylinders lopped off and 4 wheel drive fitted. ***** or not... I still thought it was cool... but that was 1986... tho id still like to tinker with one today, but I fear a road version of the scooby would blitz it on the road and maybe also on the fire roads etc.


Wasnt it the same engine as the Jag xk220?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think they had a bespoke V6 part based on the cossy 4 valve, I don't really remember much about it but I seem to recall the engine was mounted backwards


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks fantastic mate, I love the dog bone front end on the Mark 1



jasonm said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > LOL PG, course they were... designed to be lightweight and rebuilt every week for racing at the weekend... IIRC the engine was a rover v8 with 2 cylinders lopped off and 4 wheel drive fitted. ***** or not... I still thought it was cool... but that was 1986... tho id still like to tinker with one today, but I fear a road version of the scooby would blitz it on the road and maybe also on the fire roads etc.
> ...


I was going to say that. I think the XJ220 as a concept car was going to be a V12 but then cost cutting meant they had to find any old powerful lump and whack a couple of turbos on it. The result was pretty crazy lag


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

a quick wiki search and it seems you are right the v6 in the xj220 was based on the 6r4 unit with twin turbos bolted on


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I do remember the boyfriend of a woman I was "seeing", don't ask, bought one and I foolishly volunteered to help him replace the clutch. Bloody nightmare. It was as if it was built by chimps with lump hammers! Every bolt was either seized or rounded off.


LOL, superb... always good to keep your enemies closer 

Hmm, I can imagine when production came to an end (due to the end of Grp B) they just chucked the things together to get shot of em...


----------

